# Moderators required - Details



## kmpowell

As part of the my new role I am making my first task an overhaul and revamp of the moderators. I'm therefore looking for volunteers or suggestions of who you think would be good.

Over to you.


----------



## jampott

I've always stood up for what I thought on here, whether it was popular with the masses, or even popular with the management.

I think that's what you need.

If you want something different, I understand... but there are few that have shown as much dedication to this place over the years than some of us long-standing and long-suffering members.


----------



## FinFerNan

What happened to the other posts that were on this thread earlier?


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> but there are few that have shown as much dedication to this place over the years than some of us long-standing and long-suffering members.


I think you are right - some long standing members (who have seen pretty much everything that can be thrown at this forum) and some current TT owning active members (who have an interest in making sure TT discussion is kept to it's best potential), is what I think is required. 



FinFerNan said:


> What happened to the other posts that were on this thread earlier?


That's now been discussed on the other 'comments' thread, where I also gives full details of what I have volunteered myself to do.


----------



## scoTTy

jampott said:


> I've always stood up for what I thought on here, whether it was popular with the masses, or even popular with the management.
> 
> I think that's what you need.


I'm afraid I don't agree. I've no issue with you personally. If I did then I've had enough oppotunities on the many occasions we've met to tell you 

However putting that to one side I don't see the role as for someone keen on expressing their opinions.

Of course being a mod doesn't mean you have a gagging order but it does mean you uphold the rules and don't apply your own opinion.....at least that's my opinion on it :wink:

I had many occasions when I had to take action as a mod or in fact not take action despite it being against my own opinion. The rules are the rules and they should be followed. I never saw space for taking judgement calls. If it's against the rules then take action. If it's not then you don't.

Take the "Pope" thread. Whether I thought it was offensive or not, the fact is that it didn't break any rules and hence should have been left in place. Freedom of speech is the most important thing otherwise it's gets sensored and immediately we end up with a website.

Just my thoughts for what they're worth. :? :wink:


----------



## DXN

Hi Kevin

I may be in a poor mans other marques but I still frequent the forum regulary and I have seen all that has been thrown!!

given this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =moderator

I'd happily be someone who can delete this kind of trash.

also (in 2005) I think I posted this _----

Another classic example

"Turtill-jollyboy" from the US with a web site of "removed by DXN"

*Let me be a moderator even if its only to erase these numpties logins*.

regards

andy
_________________


----------



## jampott

I'm not going to get into an argument about it, suffice to say I've probably said more than anyone else about 'freedom of speech' on here.

Mods should be able to make judgements, if that's what is required.

It isn't any skin of my nose if my services aren't required. I've a perfectly interesting (if rather modest) phpbb3.x forum of my own, which I run perfectly happily... but I thought I'd throw my hat into the ring if this place needs what I've always brought, and will continue to bring to it.

Jae either needs a bunch of 'yes' men (or women), or a bunch of people who can take some initiative and act appropriately, in the interests of the site.

No offence to anyone, but I think he's tried the former, and it didn't really work out.


----------



## DXN

JampoTT

I think you would be an ideal mod 

Yes, we all have different ideals but why not you?. You are a regular on here (as me) and give good banter, you did say:- [I've always stood up for what I thought on here, whether it was popular with the masses, or even popular with the management.] (as kevin has said -- we need old and new)
I agree mods should be able to make decisions.

andy


----------



## scoTTy

There's no argument. :wink: Just my opinion (which I said may be wrong) and yours. [smiley=cheers.gif]

I guess the point I was trying to make it how it was portayed before was that it was simply rule based. It wasn't so much yes men. It was can you enforce the rules. I think it wasn't as good as it could be because some were doing that and others were "thinking". It needs to be one or the other as otherwise it's devisive in the mods.

This being the case it needs input from Jae or Kev on what they're looking for.

It could well be that you're perfect for it .... depending on what the guys want. :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan

kmpowell said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the other posts that were on this thread earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> That's now been discussed on the other 'comments' thread, where I also gives full details of what I have volunteered myself to do.
Click to expand...

That does not answer my question Kev.

I am more than a little bothered about non offensive posts being removed and PM's being read.

Don't want to over dramatise things here, but it all stinks a bit to me.


----------



## kmpowell

FinFerNan said:


> That does not answer my question Kev.


Yes it does - the thread details why PM's were being monitored and what action was taken. The posts were removed from this thread as the points were discussed in the other thread. The reasons given are 100% valid and I fully stick by them. If you have a problem with it (I presume because you are a mod on one of the said forums), then feel free to PM me (or Jae) and we can discuss it further offline (I have no desire to clog this thread up any further with non 'moderator required' related discussion). You will notice though that I mention your name in my reasons, and you will notice that your PM ability hasn't been touched.


----------



## Wallsendmag

oops


----------



## RK07

wallsendmag said:


> As my wife says I spend far too much time on here I might as well be doing something useful ,if you still need people.


On the basis that you support Newcastle I feel that you may struggle to evidence your judgement skills 

Personally I think both Tim and Andy would be good mods although perhaps a 'second tier' could simply be awarded the ability to delete spammer threads as obviously there will be times (naturally) where mods are not available to deal with this as quick as what most members would like :?:


----------



## KammyTT

im still struggling with the fact that i pm`d jae ages ago regarding being a mod as the forum was being negelected and even posted up topics on being a mod and that was only a couple of weeks ago but didnt even get a reply due to the fact he doesnt care about the forum or give a toss...... now that there is new tt forums up and running there is a rush on to get finger out of ass and CHANGE things due to possible loss of revenue....

lets not make out that jae just happened to suddenly think the forum needed changes made

grrrrrrr.


----------



## kmpowell

RK07 said:


> perhaps a 'second tier' could simply be awarded the ability to delete spammer threads as obviously there will be times (naturally) where mods are not available to deal with this as quick as what most members would like :?:


Unlike this version of the website where there is only one level of moderator group that can't have any responsibilities changed, the new version of the website will have the ability to select different levels of moderator groups and specify what they can do. This will hopefully make things easier. So when we have a our list of new mods we can match peoples forum activities with the type of mod they will become e.g. Active during the day etc.

Thanks for all the volunteers so far, at this rate we will have lots of shiney new mods for the new forum!


----------



## robokn

It can only help the site in the long run


----------



## Wallsendmag

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> As my wife says I spend far too much time on here I might as well be doing something useful ,if you still need people.
> 
> 
> 
> On the basis that you support Newcastle I feel that you may struggle to evidence your judgement skills
Click to expand...

It's a calling that I have no control over :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Is this reactive or proactive?

It is amazing how this site has been allowed to stagnate until new forums are set up in competition.

Over the last year I, along with many others here, have been sick of the spam that has been posted on the TTF, and the general lack of interest from the above (Jae). I wonder if Jae manages to crush the competition (as he has before) whether the TTF will be allowed to fall back into it's bad ways?

Kev - I hope as this site is a business you are being given a nominal salary :?


----------



## RK07

mighTy Tee said:


> Is this reactive or proactive?


I guess there comes a point where a line has to be drawn in the sand and the forum moves forward. Its then down to individual members to choose which of the forums they use or of course use both.

I personally believe that Jae has been open and honest in saying that Grant's actions have given him a kick up the backside and I guess ultimately does it matter what his true reasons are - the main thing being that the Forum is kept well maintained and user friendly.

As per my first sentence, there has to be a time where the line in the sand is drawn to allow us to move forward.


----------



## kmpowell

mighTy Tee said:


> Kev - I hope as this site is a business you are being given a nominal salary :?


Nope, I'm doing it 100% voluntary. I think you may be taking the term 'business' a bit too literally. Jae is running it like a business because a forum of this size costs a hell of a lot of money/time/resource to run on a day to day basis, which is something I don't think a lot of people appreciate.


----------



## robokn

so no money changes hands then for all the banners, I don't think so


----------



## kmpowell

robokn said:


> so no money changes hands then for all the banners, I don't think so


Who suggested it didn't?! I never said that money didn't change hands from advertisers, I said that it wasn't a business to the extent that salaries are paid to the mods/admin.

Anyway, can we keep this thread to do with Moderators please, if you have any questions re the running of this site please feel free to PM me offline.


----------



## FinFerNan

kmpowell said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does - the thread details why PM's were being monitored and what action was taken. The posts were removed from this thread as the points were discussed in the other thread. The reasons given are 100% valid and I fully stick by them. If you have a problem with it (I presume because you are a mod on one of the said forums), then feel free to PM me (or Jae) and we can discuss it further offline (I have no desire to clog this thread up any further with non 'moderator required' related discussion). You will notice though that I mention your name in my reasons, and you will notice that your PM ability hasn't been touched.
Click to expand...

Kev

I quote you "I have no desire to clog this thread up any further with non "Moderator Required" stuff.

:roll:


----------



## KammyTT

i see iwas completely ignored again :?


----------



## kmpowell

KammyTT said:


> i see iwas completely ignored again :?


Not at all kammy, I just don't see how a moderator of another TT forum can also be a moderator here, especailly as you were one of the ones who PM'd all our users trying to poach them - you even PM'd me! :?

The moderator list has to be made up of people who are 100% committed to this forum, and so far the volunteers all fit that criteria.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I'd put myself forward, but i'm far too sarcastic and currently having a mid-life crisis, which i'm enjoying immensely btw :lol:  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

I would if i had enough time on my hands :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

digimeisTTer said:


> ... currently having a mid-life crisis, which i'm enjoying immensely btw :lol:  :wink:


Make the most of it digi, they don't happen often - once in a lifetime I'm told  ...I'm overjoyed with mine :wink: 

Dave


----------



## KammyTT

kmpowell said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see iwas completely ignored again :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all kammy, I just don't see how a moderator of another TT forum can also be a moderator here, especailly as you were one of the ones who PM'd all our users trying to poach them - you even PM'd me! :?
> 
> The moderator list has to be made up of people who are 100% committed to this forum, and so far the volunteers all fit that criteria.
Click to expand...

i meant my post, i wasnt poaching anyone, i was just letting selected people know about the forum as it was new thats all, am i getting my pm privallages back then?


----------



## KentishTT

KammyTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see iwas completely ignored again :?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all kammy, I just don't see how a moderator of another TT forum can also be a moderator here, especailly as you were one of the ones who PM'd all our users trying to poach them - you even PM'd me! :?
> 
> The moderator list has to be made up of people who are 100% committed to this forum, and so far the volunteers all fit that criteria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i meant my post, i wasnt poaching anyone, i was just letting selected people know about the forum as it was new thats all, am i getting my pm privallages back then?
Click to expand...

Same goes for me and I have no association with either site other than being a member there too.

I only PM'd a handful of people here who I have had chats and got on with here to ask if they'd checked out the new sites.

Yes, I did also have shortcuts to them in my sig strip but then that's exactly how you have got new members here, from me telling others about this place - I see no crime in that.

I arrange meets and I do use some of the sponsors of this site to do work for me and I can no longer PM people back so they are registering on the other sites to PM me questions, so by switching PMs off you only encourage your own members to look elsewhere and I am also unable to further promote the work of your sponsors in replies to PMs so you are also damaging your Premier sponsorship to a certain extent.

This is about the 4th time I've asked in various threads on this subject and have either been ignored or my post deleted. If you can please turn PM's back on I will promise that I will make no mention of any other sites ever again in posts or PM's.

Thanks,
K


----------



## TTaberdeen

Kammy has been interested in being a Mod long before he had enough and went to other sites, are you surprised over his actions???

this thread is now becoming pointless, and im sick of this 'freedom of speech' pish that keeps coming up, the last thread i posted was deleted, it didnt breal the rules, it was not racist, sexist, derogatory, has no political of religious standing so why was it deleted....only one reason, the powers at be did not like it, thats not freedom of speech that's opinions and not something mod's should have powers over.

wibble wibble


----------



## TTaberdeen

it's very obvious member's are unhappy at the way the site is administered, thats clearly obvious.


----------



## BAMTT

TTaberdeen said:


> it's very obvious member's are unhappy at the way the site is administered, thats clearly obvious.


Is that is what they are trying to address


----------



## TTaberdeen

disagree, they are trying to appease members before they take no more brown stuff and head off in the direction of better kept forums.


----------



## BAMTT

TTaberdeen said:


> disagree, they are trying to appease members before they take no more brown stuff and head off in the direction of better kept forums.


Ok


----------



## kmpowell

Ok, 3 new moderators added to help your TTF experience be a long over due better one. There will also be more moderators added in the very near future as we get nearer the launch of the new site!

Welcome conlechi, DXN, and RK07. Any questions guys, please do ask.



P.S. Thank you to all of you who have volunteered, it's appreciated.


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> Ok, 3 new moderators added to help your TTF experience be a long over due better one. There will also be more moderators added in the very near future as we get nearer the launch of the new site!
> 
> Welcome conlechi, DXN, and RK07. Any questions guys, please do ask.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to all of you who have volunteered, it's appreciated.


Thanks Kev, don't mention it... :roll: :-*

Hope Jae gives you guys some teeth.


----------



## kmpowell

'trev' added tonight.


----------



## jampott

Now there's more mods than members... :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Ok guys I have enough volunteers now and they will slowly be added over the next few months.

Many thanks for all your PM's.


----------



## JAAYDE

jampott said:


> Now there's more mods than members... :lol:


 thank god you where not chosen, i could bring myself to come on here with such and end as a mod ! Just my 2 pence worth. Nice one Mark couldn't have thought of a better person ;-)


----------



## scoTTy

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, 3 new moderators added to help your TTF experience be a long over due better one. There will also be more moderators added in the very near future as we get nearer the launch of the new site!
> 
> Welcome conlechi, DXN, and RK07. Any questions guys, please do ask.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thank you to all of you who have volunteered, it's appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kev, don't mention it... :roll: :-*
> 
> Hope Jae gives you guys some teeth.
Click to expand...

Maybe it's still the same. i.e. rules to be followed

No opinions (or teeth) required :wink:


----------

